# Such a thing as a good non stick pan?



## bcrano (Dec 27, 2011)

Hey guys

Got a non stick Calphalon slide fry pan for Xmas. But don't know if it's any good. I'm super wary of non stick and wondered if y'all had reccomendations??? Hit me with the slippery truth!


----------



## rahimlee54 (Dec 27, 2011)

http://www.target.com/p/Bialetti-10-25-Aeternum-Saute-Pan-Black/-/A-13370138 I have read good things about this but I haven't tried one.


----------



## Keith Neal (Dec 27, 2011)

Emeril sells a pan made by All-Clad that is sandwich construction with copper core, stainless exterior, and has a non-stick inside surface. I have four of them and they have lasted for years. Excellent heat distribution and non-stick properties.

This link is to the 8" version. The largest ones I have are 12" and were hard to find.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B001B2L3L6/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Dec 27, 2011)

My father is a serious home cook. I purchased two nonstick Calphalon fry pans at his suggestion (he uses All-Clad stainless steel otherwise) and have been pleased with them. I had some "no name" nonstick pans from Costco prior to picking up the Calphalon ones, and the nonstick surface on them eventually stopped working. I baby the Calphalons per the instructions - warm soapy water and a sponge, nothing abrasive. Not terribly expensive either. I picked mine up off of Amazon.


----------



## tkern (Dec 27, 2011)

You can pick up a black steel pan. Once it turns black its fairly non stick and has great heat transfer.  Sort of like this: http://www.jbprince.com/black-steel-fry-pans/black-steel-frypan-8-inch.asp


----------



## DwarvenChef (Dec 27, 2011)

Lodge SC2 is my non stick pan.


----------



## apicius9 (Dec 27, 2011)

I used to buy cheap throw-always because they all lose their characteristics, but I have Swiss Diamond pan that has held up better than anything else so far. 

Stefan


----------



## kalaeb (Dec 27, 2011)

"Such a good thing as a good non-stick pan?" Nope! Get a Debuyer or cast iron.


----------



## bcrano (Dec 27, 2011)

I was looking at a debuyer today and that looked closest to what I want. My primary goal with this pan will be cooking fish. That sound like a good tool for the application ?


----------



## sachem allison (Dec 27, 2011)

i use one of those ceramic coated greenpans that works great.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Dec 27, 2011)

Fish doesn't need a non-stick pan, you just gotta learn to manage the heat right. I cook all my fish in cast iron.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Dec 27, 2011)

Find your local commercial kitchen supplier and buy what they have. Way better and cheaper than what you get at WS.


----------



## ajhuff (Dec 27, 2011)

I have a 7" non-stick from Look that I love,

-AJ


----------



## welshstar (Dec 28, 2011)

I have debuyer and it is great for anything meat related, its not that good for delicate fish, it is non stick to a certain extent but not totally. You can also go for a basic black steel pan, about $25 for a 12 inch pan from Amazon, they are not as pretty as the debuyer but still very effective and will last forever. The advantage of these is when they get to grubby you just stick them in teh oven on its cleaning cycle and they come back to a new condition ready to be seasoned again. 

Ive tried lots of non stick over the years and they all seem to wear out pretty quickly, i now use the cheap thick alumium ones for my local restuarant store. A 12 inch non stick pan is $13, its bullet proof and i dont have to wory about, i buy 2 at a time and after a year or so when they start getting scratched and a bit ineffective I just throw them out. 

Its strange i use to have expensive pans and cheap knives, now i have expensive knives and cheap pans !!! I feel like im much better equipped now.


----------



## joec (Dec 28, 2011)

I only own two non stick pans (used for eggs, pan cakes, grill cheese and fish). I use Scanpan CTX due to having and induction stove top. I've had them now going on 4 years and still cook and look like new. I use at least one of them daily too. At the time I bought them they where the only decent non stick that would work with Induction. I do highly recommend them however and the Pro line if you have gas or electric stoves. The pro just won't work on induction as it is aluminum based.


----------



## 99Limited (Dec 28, 2011)

We buy the Scanpan Classic and have been really happy with them. We have one pan that has been in use for 6 or 7 years and is still fully non-stick and damage free.


----------



## joec (Dec 28, 2011)

99Limited said:


> We buy the Scanpan Classic and have been really happy with them. We have one pan that has been in use for 6 or 7 years and is still fully non-stick and damage free.



I had the Pro line prior to switching over to induction and gave the two I had to my SIL. The aluminum doesn't work with induction unless encapsulated in some kind of magnetic metal. I like mine also and they held up longer than any other non stick pan I've ever owned and still doing well with my SIL who isn't as gentle with cooking gear as I am. I guess my Pro's would be about as old as yours too.


----------



## Justin0505 (Dec 28, 2011)

apicius9 said:


> I used to buy cheap throw-always because they all lose their characteristics, but I have Swiss Diamond pan that has held up better than anything else so far.
> 
> Stefan



+1

I use forged iron, ss, and anodized aluminum for most of my cooking, but I've had 1 Swiss Diamond nonstick pan for a few years. It's the best nonstick pan that I've used and is still in like new condition.


----------



## Lucretia (Dec 28, 2011)

I've had Scanpan classic for about 10 years. About a year ago I sent the saucepans back under warrantee because they were starting to blister. They replaced them no problem, but the new cookware doesn't seem as nice. The pans are showing damage to the coating already. I've heard that Scanpan was bought by another company a few years back.

My original 10-yr-old Scanpan frying pans are still great, tho. One of the things I like best about Scanpan is that it seems to have a little tooth, and you'll have something to deglaze when you're cooking. Some of the nonsticks are TOO nonstick.


----------



## Mingooch (Dec 29, 2011)

+1 on the emeril pan or scanpan CTX as well


----------



## ptolemy (Jan 1, 2012)

I use Berndes Pans. They are cast aluminum and around 5mm thick but light as a feather. I used a 11" 5 times a week for 3 years and it started to peel off. Until it started to peel off, it was awesome.

I think there is no such thing as a non-stick skillet that will last you a lifetime; just some are better than others but will still eventually peel off.

I want to get mineral pan but scared of it


----------

